# Do I keep pre-installed games when transferring from one 3DS to another?



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

Ok so I pre-ordered the AC:NL bundle yesterday, and I was wondering, If I do a system transfer, do I keep AC:NL itself, or does it get deleted? I know this question was answered(i think) in my other thread, but its still not 100% clear to me.


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

yes


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

Litwick said:


> yes


So it will just be there with everything else on my old 3ds?


----------



## Peoki (May 27, 2013)

You'll need to re-download it from the eShop (free of charge) after performing the system transfer.


----------



## Nami (May 27, 2013)

Yeah.. unfortunately it will be gone and you'll have to download it. Sucks huh? xD


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 27, 2013)

If you've ordered from somewhere that might deliver a day before release (I think only from GAME) then I would recommend you don't system transfer until after midnight. - I'm not sure what will happen if you transfer and then try to re-download the game before it's listed on the e-shop. 

In theory it should be fine seeing as there was pre-release codes, but there's a chance you could end up not able to re-download after the transfer if you do it on Thursday. / On the other hand, if you do play and then transfer it might also delete your town data and make you have to restart on the 9th.


----------



## one_eye (May 27, 2013)

You can also copy the files to the new SD card after you do the transfer.

Just copy and pasted everything, done this before myself with no issue.

Just take care not to wipe the AC data when doing that.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

one_eye said:


> You can also copy the files to the new SD card after you do the transfer.
> 
> Just copy and pasted everything, done this before myself with no issue.
> 
> Just take care not to wipe the AC data when doing that.



I can't take you seriously with that avatar xD


----------



## Devon (May 27, 2013)

if you do a system transfer you keep everything, it merges with the new 3ds. Trust me i've done it already twice.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 28, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Ok so I pre-ordered the AC:NL bundle yesterday, and I was wondering, If I do a system transfer, do I keep AC:NL itself, or does it get deleted? I know this question was answered(i think) in my other thread, but its still not 100% clear to me.



What everyone else said!  System transfer, this will merge the eShop accounts from both consoles, allowing you to download again for free all of the digital content you had (including NL).  This renders the new SD card useless though as you use your original SD in your new console.  So if you play before you transfer, you'll have to start again.

If you're still unsure, do nothing but google it, I found out all I know about transferring and what transfers and what doesn't as well as tips for system transfers and SD card upgrading should anyone wish to do that too.  I'm upgrading my SD card in advance this weekend for example.  There are a wealth of forums out there focussing on techy stuff like this that helped me out a lot! 

GAME or shopto.net normally get things out early, so bear this in mind if you're desperate to play on Thursday if you do get it early.  As mentioned, there may not be the option to redownload then, but I don't see why not if it will show up in the 'previously downloaded' section of your eShop.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> What everyone else said!  System transfer, this will merge the eShop accounts from both consoles, allowing you to download again for free all of the digital content you had (including NL).  This renders the new SD card useless though as you use your original SD in your new console.  So if you play before you transfer, you'll have to start again.
> 
> If you're still unsure, do nothing but google it, I found out all I know about transferring and what transfers and what doesn't as well as tips for system transfers and SD card upgrading should anyone wish to do that too.  I'm upgrading my SD card in advance this weekend for example.  There are a wealth of forums out there focussing on techy stuff like this that helped me out a lot!
> 
> GAME or shopto.net normally get things out early, so bear this in mind if you're desperate to play on Thursday if you do get it early.  As mentioned, there may not be the option to redownload then, but I don't see why not if it will show up in the 'previously downloaded' section of your eShop.



SO BASICALLY,
I just do the system transfer and then download it off the e-shop?


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> SO BASICALLY,
> I just do the system transfer and then download it off the e-shop?



Yes


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 28, 2013)

Yes, it really is that simple


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

Also, do I need to swap the sd cards around? Or does the data transfer onto my new sd card, because i know that xl sd cards have bigger memory.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 4, 2013)

No, the transfer lets you use your current card in the new console.  So, AFTER the system transfer, copy the files from your 2Gb onto your computer and then onto the 4Gb card from there.  Everything will be saved, still there and ready to rock!  (Sorry for the late reply, was away most of last week ).

Check everything has transferred correctly though before you delete it off the 2Gb card & computer just in case.  I upgraded my 4Gb to a 16Gb this weekend, just formatted the 16Gb, copied and pasted the info from the 4Gb and when I switched my 3DS back on, everything was there.  It's dead easy if even I can do it lol!


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 4, 2013)

I watched a video last night that showed the entire process. The user has ambassador games, and received all of them along with other downloaded games on his XL. I dunno about NL though.
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OoGCpAV2dE


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 5, 2013)

NL can still be downloaded again afterwards as the eShop merges with the old one so it is in the Previously Downloaded section.  Helpful video, I'll keep it in mind for when I transfer!


----------

